# My kindle screen died but amazing customer service



## madrye (Jan 8, 2009)

Turned the kindle on at work yesterday and the screensaver will not leave part of my screen. Amazon customer service is amazing though as I'll have a new one in my hands by Friday. They will even reimburse my shipping costs from Canada to return my defective one. The only thing that makes me sad is I'm getting my wisdom teeth out on Tuesday and I was looking forward to spending a couple of days in bed with my kindles but my new one needs to be shipped to our house in the US so I won't have it for a couple of weeks.
So, now I need a little help. I have 8 pages of books and their scattered through 4 different computers so I'm hoping you can guide me into putting the books on to a memory card. As some of the screen is missing I'm hoping someone can put a step by step, including turn of the wheel counts to help me get my books transferred over. I appreciate any help you can give.


----------



## ninjapanzer (Dec 14, 2008)

Easier then that just plug the unit into a computer and you will see a new drive in My Computer. I believe by default it actually comes up as <drive letter>:Kindle where <drive letter> is d: e: f: g: h: ....

all your documents should be listed as <filename>.mobi OR <filename>.prc OR <filename>.mdp OR <filename>.azw

just grab all those files in a selection box and move drag them to a safe location on your computer like a nice new folder on the desktop.

Looks like this









Of course you can move these to a memory card as long as they are in the documents directory. Best thing to do is put the memory card in the kindle and power it on before writing files to it. this will build the default directory structure on the disk aka the documents folder.

when you move the documents back to the kindle or the memory card just make sure they go in the right place.

So now a warning. anything that ends as .azw will have to be re-downloaded from your kindle management page from amazon as they are coded to the PID of the device that is being replaced and will not work on the new kindle. They can be resent over the air.

anything that ends .mbp is a bookmark and annotation file. if you want to keep your place in your books make sure you keep these files. If not discard them.

It may be useful to keep the .mbp files of documents you have to re-download from amazon so you will not lose your place so that will be a little pain filtering those but sounds like you have the time.

cheers! (hope the tooth pulling goes well)


----------



## madrye (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you so very much. The books I purchased on amazon is it possible to send them by USB again as I don't get whispernet here. If I put the books onto a memory card as well would I lose everything from Amazon?


----------



## ninjapanzer (Dec 14, 2008)

no but you have to wait till you register the new unit before you transfer the documents from amazon cause the device PID has to be on the management page to send a file that will work with that PID. USB is fine just little more work. Amazon is super cool about the second part of your question. No you don't lose anything, except time in the tedium of re-downloading everything, but I think you may have to reset your subscriptions if you had any.


----------

